# **** GIAC 2.5L Rev Hang update & Free Stock Mode Promotion***



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

GIAC is running a promotion for 2.5L flashes. *All customers who purchased 2.5L flashes prior to 4/1/2010 can update their pump mode and receive a free stock mode (if you don't already have it). *If you do not own a Handheld switcher, you can use the free downloadable switching software on GIACusa.com (http://www.giacusa.com/downloads/flash_loader_switcher_full_105.zip) to enable switching with a VAG com or similar cable. New customers will receive a free stock mode with their performance software purchase during the month of April *(promotion ends 4/30/2010). *With switching capability customers can run either 87 octane in stock mode or 91/93 octane in pump (performance) mode.
This GIAC update is for all GIAC-supported 2.5L ECUs in model years 2005 to 2008. (note: 2009/2010 Siemens controllers are not supported at this time.)
There are two important reasons for the update:
1) REV-HANG - We added the factory VTA code to our performance files. This update incorporates VAGs update to limit potential "rev hang" issues. OEMs improve their standard software from time to time and it is important to GIAC that relevant improvements are included in GIAC software.
2) INTAKE-DTC - We removed the DTC that many aftermarket intakes throw on these car (stock and chipped) so that your customers can add an aftermarket intake air filter system if they wish. This also works just fine with the factory air box. We verified this on an in-house car fitted with a VF intake. There should be no need to add the doughnut/spacer (popular on the forums) with this mod.
The following engine control unit part numbers are supported:
06A906032QC
06A906032QE
06A906032QF
07K906032AA
07K906032AB
07K906032AC
07K906032AD
07K906032AN
07K906032AP
07K906032AQ
07K906032AR
07K906032AS
07K906032AT
07K906032BA
07K906032BB
07K906032BG
07K906032BH
07K906032BJ
07K906032BK
07K906032Q
07K906032R
07K906032S
07K906032T
MSRP is $300.00 for new purchasers.


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:27 AM 4-2-2010_


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Kudos to GIAC for updating its software, and the free stock program is a plus too. I'd be driving to your nearest dealer if you had 2009/10 files available. Keep up the good work and thanks for making an effort to please your customers!


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good promotion GIAC team... Austin, I was the one that was at East Coast European when J-Rod called about putting the file in the database because it was not present. All I have to say is that the file is much improved over the original one and I am coming up on about 2 and half years with the software and still love it!


----------



## RflxRabbit (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: **** GIAC 2.5L Rev Hang update & Free Stock Mode Promotion*** ([email protected])*

I guess I need to plan a trip to Induktion then. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

new plans for friday


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Man, and I was going to get C2 at TOD next week. Need to make a decision...


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

I say stick to your original plan.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (DUSlider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUSlider* »_Man, and I was going to get C2 at TOD next week. Need to make a decision...

It is a free update with a stock addition, and you will continue to make more power with our software. Sounds like a pretty simple decision to me.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Have you changed the smoothness of the powerband at all? The biggest problem I have is that at 3200 rpms there is a surge of power even though i'm not trying to get on it. I can barely be on the throttle and it surges.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Can GIAC explain why part of their programming changes the apparent model year of the car that is flashed? I got GIAC at H2O in 2008, wanted to try another tune because of some issues and it couldn't be flashed because GIAC's programming changed something so that my car wasn't reporting that it was a 2008, but a 2007... Seems like this is a big issue if dealers aren't supposed to see the tune.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Greg (it's me, moose) Giac the first time had my tune set correct, but the second time when I had it reflashed it turned into a jetta ecm number. Everything stayed the same but the software number comes up jetta. The dealer cannot see this unless they REALLY know whats up and they are LOOKING for something different. Then again i've seen factory cars have messed up numbers too.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, the GIAC 93 tune was definitely the cause of my idle issues. Once I was put back to stock it went away. I don't know if it is because the idle was lowered with the tune, or for some other reason, but it is now gone.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (DUSlider)*

The idle was lowered?
Weird, bc the c2 tune raises the idle to 800.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry, let me rephrase, the idle with my GIAC tune was lowered to around 650rpm. With both stock and C2 it is at 750rpm. My rabbit is an auto.
So, recommendation to GIAC, don't lower the RPM for the Auto...


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: **** GIAC 2.5L Rev Hang update & Free Stock Mode Promotion*** ([email protected])*

sweet


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

Does GIAC have a program for people who are running a header and catless set up?


----------

